# Hatching Eggs & Airport Scanning



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is one for you egg experts out there. Will going through airport scanning/X-ray machines destroy the viability of hatching eggs?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm thinking eggs would fall into the fruit, beef, food category to the people at customs. They might make you pitch them. 

You might want to call first. 

Let us know what you found out. And then, I'd like to place an order for Oscellated Turkey eggs from you.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Actually, I am talking about going the other way...leaving the US. Normally when leaving the US you do not go through customs. On the other hand, the security people may have rules about such things that I am not aware of. Thinking about trying a dozen hatching eggs in my carry on luggage, and wondering if the scanning/X-ray machine would hurt them.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

A neighbor indicated that the x-ray scanning even done by the post office on an irregular basis can cause issues-- such as a marked decline in the hatch rate and a poor male to female ratio of the hatchlings. Probably best to see if there is a way to ship eggs in a manner that would forego any radiation exposure. And that would probably entail the USPS and special markings on the container...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Check import laws for your country of destination first.

You may need a ton of paper work and permissions just to get the eggs on the plane. They've got down right ridiculous about what they will and will not allow on. If your import is ok and you've got the eggs ok'd with paperwork, don't put them thru the scanner. You'll have to hand them to the security person and then take them back after going thru the machine.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

I took a dozen to a friend a bit north of you and had no problems. 3 flights and 10 hatched under a waiting broody.

Keith


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Keith, 

What country was that?


----------



## ambleside (Oct 13, 2009)

Eggs are also a way to transport lab raised viruses too. Could get a little sticky on the other end.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Judy, my eggs went to Belize.

Keith


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

I've taken eggs through TSA before. Just let them know that they are live embryos. They are not allowed to x-ray "live" animals. Have them ask for the supervisor to come over and do a "hand-check". They will look over the eggs and okay them. Do not let them swab the eggs! They will alarm (for nitrogen) and then they will have to write up a report and toss them.

ex-TSA


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the input everyone. Not sure if I will try it as it might not be worth the potential trouble.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> Actually, I am talking about going the other way...leaving the US. Normally when leaving the US you do not go through customs. On the other hand, the security people may have rules about such things that I am not aware of. Thinking about trying a dozen hatching eggs in my carry on luggage, and wondering if the scanning/X-ray machine would hurt them.


Show the eggs to the TSA and they will let them through without scanning them. The only place you will have a customs situation is at the destination country.... you will need to know the rules there.

People from the Bahamas routinely take birds and eggs back with them...as The Bahamas have no prohibition. The birds (or new eggs) can never be brought back to the US, because we do.


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

I had some serama eggs flown from ga to mich.. hand carried and they still wand scanned them..0 hatch

This isnt even outside the country(their final destination was here in canada)


----------

